# Kids Waders



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Any suggestions on where to get kids waders for cheap? I want to let my daughter try some float tubing but would hate to drop $150 bones just to have her try it. Any suggestions?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

the willy J outlet or the bargain rack in the back of cabelas? if you dont go to either of those by the time i get home let me know, ill go look at a place i know that has kid sized waders in stock before and text you

can aklso try these, 29 bucks

http://albrightflyfish.com/items/bridge ... n/list.htm


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Those don't look bad. I need them for next weekend and have no idea what size she is. I will go and check cabella's and sportsmans and see what they got. Thanks koke!


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I am thinking of doing the same for my daughter and I have been looking at a wet suit as well.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I could also use some children's waders...but for my wife! :lol:


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a Hodgman's Youth Size neoprene waders (S, I believe) if any of you are still looking for a pair, send me a PM. It's in great condition, hardly used.


----------

